# Bully sticks



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I give them to my dogs and, in my opinion, I think they're much safer than rawhide. I don't give them real often though, just as an occasional treat.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for this question. I have been wondering the same thing. I bought Brady one this week, and he loves it. I don't believe in rawhide, so I am hoping this is a healthier alternative.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

These are a favorite of our pack. Much better and safer than rawhide and the Merrick ones are all made in USA and are not smoked or have additives. They're expensive ( and pretty gross when you think about what they actually are.... ) but well worth it. The down side for us is that they don't last long......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I give Shadow and Tucker Bully sticks. I buy the braided sticks because they last Tucker much longer than the others. These seem to be the only chews I can trust Tucker with.

By the way...Sam has expensive taste!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> These are a favorite of our pack. Much better and safer than rawhide and the Merrick ones are all made in USA and are not smoked or have additives. They're expensive ( and pretty gross when you think about what they actually are.... ) but well worth it. The down side for us is that they don't last long......


 
What are they??????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> What are they??????


Do you really want to know? You may be shocked and be forewarned, they don't smell so good!:yuck:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> What are they??????


Ohhhhh you really didn't ask that. ROFL Male member of a bull.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I don't like to eat 'em...

LOL!

My dogs LOVE EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I give Shadow and Tucker Bully sticks. I buy the braided sticks because they last Tucker much longer than the others. These seem to be the only chews I can trust Tucker with.
> 
> By the way...Sam has expensive taste!


yes he has very expensive taste! The stupid thing cost me like 4 bucks and he ate it all in about 10 minutes! It was one of those braided ones too. Pretty gross knowing what it is, but he didn't seem to mind and I got lotsof lovies when he was done with it


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I was told that "bully" anything was beef tendon? Was I miss informed??

I only give Murphy the sticks now. They last about 4 days and then I take it away when it gets to small. I dont like to leave him with it when I am not home. 

I gave him a bully barbell one time and he swallowed the end of it whole and was terribly sick for 3 days. Just be carefull of the small parts, and like most people said I wouldn't give him them very offten, just as a treat. Who can really afford it anyway! Holy cow they are spendy. One 6" sick is $6.99 here!! But the pups really love the stuff..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well I don't like to eat 'em...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> My dogs LOVE EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There in lies my problem with you!!!!!!!!! ROFLMBO


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> There in lies my problem with you!!!!!!!!! ROFLMBO


OMG...you are soooo BBBBAAAAAAAaaaaadddd!!! You are going to the *"BAD CORNER"* with "Get-my-hands-on-a-20-something-body Steve!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> I was told that "bully" anything was beef tendon? Was I miss informed??


Bull's private parts...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AND I am all into dominance, too... for humans


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Bull's private parts...


Wow.. I kind of wish I still thought it was beef tendon.. Not so sure I will ever touch one again :yuck:


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> AND I am all into dominance, too... for humans


Which means that you are in charge of the Bad Corner! Watch out boys!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I learned all I know from YOU


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Wow.. I kind of wish I still thought it was beef tendon.. Not so sure I will ever touch one again :yuck:


LOL. Well, don't feel too bad. My Border Collie likes to lick his own "bully stick," so to speak. I'm not sure which is more disgusting. :yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Wow.. I kind of wish I still thought it was beef tendon.. Not so sure I will ever touch one again :yuck:


Just keep it in a plastic bag until it's time for your pup to eat it.  Then be sure to wash your hands. I will always be sure to have the cashier put them in a bag from now on. I bought two this weekend and they were not in a bag. I placed them on the floor by my feet and boy did they stink! That was an interesting ride home...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sit Happens said:


> LOL. Well, don't feel too bad. My Border Collie likes to lick his own "bully stick," so to speak. I'm not sure which is more disgusting. :yuck:


Ohhhhhhh never mind.......ROFLMBO


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Why do dogs do that?

(because they CAN)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Why do dogs do that?
> 
> (because they CAN)


It saaves them 20 bucks!!!!!!!!!!! I really need to stop


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> It saaves them 20 bucks!!!!!!!!!!! I really need to stop


:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay pack to unpacking boxes fo rme. LOL See you guys later in the evening.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HOOCH LMAO.... HA! LOL.... hahahhaha man.... HA


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Okay pack to unpacking boxes fo rme. LOL See you guys later in the evening.


Have Fun Hooch........


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> It saaves them 20 bucks!!!!!!!!!!! I really need to stop


This reminds me of a joke. At the risk of being banned...here goes:

Jeb and Billy Bob are sittin' on the front porch. They notice Jeb's old hound dawg licking his privates. Billy Bob says, "Boy, I sure wish I could do that." Jeb replies..."Oh, he'll BITE you!"


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> I was told that "bully" anything was *beef tendon?* Was I miss informed??


Well call it what you like!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> This reminds me of a joke. At the risk of being banned...here goes:
> 
> Jeb and Billy Bob are sittin' on the front porch. They notice Jeb's old hound dawg licking his privates. Billy Bob says, "Boy, I sure wish I could do that." Jeb replies..."Oh, he'll BITE you!"


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> It saaves them 20 bucks!!!!!!!!!!! I really need to stop


Oh, man.... You are funny tonight Hooch!!! :doh: 

Here is a link explaining what a bully stick is: Bully Sticks,Rawhide,Bones, Greenies, Jerky Treats, Pig Ears and other Fantastic Dog Supplies


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sit Happens said:


> This reminds me of a joke. At the risk of being banned...here goes:
> 
> Jeb and Billy Bob are sittin' on the front porch. They notice Jeb's old hound dawg licking his privates. Billy Bob says, "Boy, I sure wish I could do that." Jeb replies..."Oh, he'll BITE you!"


I thought of that one when I saw the psot too. ROFL Sick minds thin alike.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i cant buy them because they smell so bad..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> i cant buy them because they smell so bad..



We have had them but I am not a fan of the smell either.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i think the bully stick brand makes pork hide rolls too..? anyone tried these?? they are wrapped in plastic, so i dont know if they smell bad...i cant stand smelly treats/bones/whatever. smelly anything doesnt work for me. :no:


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

k just kidding...its not bully stick brand...its merrick brand. i saw them at the store the other day...

Merrick Porky Roll - DogToys.com


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I thought of that one when I saw the psot too. ROFL Sick minds thin alike.


LOL..yeah. Jen forwarded me your Little Johnny joke. I pissed myself from laughing...then, when I told it to the DH, he pissed himself, too. You won't believe who else enjoyed it...my *MOTHER!!!!!!!!* I am NOT kidding!!!!! 

Just goes to show...Great minds do think alike.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well my uncle sent it to my mother guess there are somethings I just can;t share with her. LOL


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> guess there are somethings I just can;t share with her. LOL



Yeah...some things you just can't share with her....like, for instance, your father. YIKES! I'm officially off to bed!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sit Happens said:


> Yeah...some things you just can't share with her....like, for instance, your father. YIKES! I'm officially off to bed!


I think that was a good one to part on. ROFL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I get so tickled on that one all breed forum wher some say (putting down any food that isn't like Timber Wolf, etc) "I won't feed my dogs anything I wouldn't eat myself' and then later talk abut their dog eating a bully tick. Hummm, makes you wonder just what they would eat!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ARE YOU SERIOUS IS THAT WHAT IT REALLY IS?

****....I just threw up in my mouth again.....

does it say that on the ingredient list...........I kind of want one now...but ewwwwww

but I'd like to see one.......GROSS!!!!! What do they smell like?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> What are they??????


Sorry I asked....

My brother has given his Golden bully sticks but told me Cooper almost choked on one once and he had to pull it out of his throat. For that reason, I do not allow my Golden to have them. Now, she will never have one, for other reasons too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

i buy the merrick ones and haven't noticed a smell. Not that I'd be holding it up to my face or anything EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL very random funny post!!! lol lol lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS IS THAT WHAT IT REALLY IS?
> 
> ****....I just threw up in my mouth again.....
> 
> ...


how about brushing your teeth before the spouse gets home and you kiss him. YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah they are gross. My boss before she knew what they were used to let her dog small dog chew them on the bed:yummy:, oh and I got to break the news to her about they were

I know a store where you can get ones that are 3 ft long - How gross is that. 

Ash


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ash said:


> Yeah they are gross. My boss before she knew what they were used to let her dog small dog chew them on the bed:yummy:, oh and I got to break the news to her about they were
> Ash



I am thinking you might have enjoyed that a little too much. ROFL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ohhh I LOVED it for sure. The look was priceless.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> how about brushing your teeth before the spouse gets home and you kiss him. YUCK!!!!!


Hold on there Hoochycoo, I didn't mean I would want to chew on one, just interested in what they look like..and smell like...........geez, I really am as disturbed as people say....tehehe

time for my pumpkin martini.......that's much more appetizing...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

3 FEET LONG??????????? THink of the bull that wears that....... sorry, I forgot, size doesn't matter. LOL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah just imagine. And they contract when dried eeeeewwwwwwwww 

Ash


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> 3 FEET LONG??????????? THink of the bull that wears that....... sorry, I forgot, size doesn't matter. LOL


HA well to me it sure doesn't


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, Girls lie too. Am I right??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Girls do lie! LOL good song


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HA well to me it sure doesn't


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now that was a good one. ROFL


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

mine love them, well Prince will nibble occasionally but he's not too big of a chewer. They are really expensive but I try to get them one a week.


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Allie loves them, but I stopped buying them because she broker her tooth on one. She tends to chew hard, and not let it get really gummed up -- thus, more chewy.


----------

